# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  असामान्य थाइरोइड के असामान्य लक्षण

## Apurv Sharma

थायराइड किसी व्यक्ति के गर्दन में स्थित एक छोटी सी ग्रंथि होती है। और तितली के आकार की दीखने वाली इस ग्रंथि का मूल काम शरीर के पाचनतंत्र (मेटाबोलिज़्म) को नियंत्रित करना होता है। मेटाबोलिज़्म को नियंत्रित करने के लिए शरीर थायराइड हार्मोन बनाता है। यह हार्मोन शरीर की कोशिकाओं को निर्देशित करता है कि कितनी ऊर्जा का इस्तेमाल किया जाना है। यदि थायराइड सही तरीके से काम करे तो शरीर के मेटाबोलिज़म के कार्य के लिए आवश्यक हार्मोन की सही मात्रा बनी रहेगी।
जैसे-जैसे जैसे -जैसे आप के शरीर को हार्मोन का उपयोग होता रहता है, थायराइड उसकी जगह भरता रहता है। थायराइड रक्त की धारा में हार्मोन की मात्रा को पिट्यूटरी ग्रंथि को संचालित करके नियंत्रित करता है। जब मस्तिष्क के नीचे खोपड़ी के बीच में स्थित पिट्यूटरी ग्रंथि को यह पता चलता है कि थायराइड हार्मोन की कमी हुई है या उसकी मात्रा अधिक है तो वह अपने हार्मोन (टीएसएच) को समायोजित करता है और थायराइड को बताता है कि क्या करना है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*किसे है थाइरोइड से खतरा :-*

वेसे सामान्यतया यह बीमारी किसी भी उम्र के व्यक्ति को हो सकती है, चाहे बच्चे हो या वृद्ध कोई भी इस से ग्रस्त हो सकता है । परन्तु महिलाओं में पुरुषों के अनुपात में यह बीमारी पांच से आठ गुणा अधिक होने की संभावना रहती है। और सर्वे में भी पाया गया है , की पुरुषो के तुलना में महिलाओ में यह बीमारी ८० % पाए गए है | तो आप का वेसेश कर्तव्य है की आप घर के महिलाओ का विशेष ध्यान रखे और  समय-समय  पर टेस्ट करते रहे जिस से सही समय पर इस समस्या का इलाज हो सके |

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*थायराइड के कुछ सामान्य लक्षण हैं :-*

इस समस्या में मनुष्य का शारीरिक व मानसिक विकास धीमा हो जाता है ।
आपके 12 से 14 साल के बच्चे की शारीरिक वृद्धि रुक जाती है।
शरीर का वजन बेवजह बढ़ने लगता है और शरीर में सूजन भी आ जाती है।
सोचने व बोलने की क्रिया धीमी हो जाती है।
शरीर का ताप कम हो जाता है, बाल झड़ने लगते हैं तथा गंजापन होने लगता है।
हर समय थकावट महसूस होना।
अक्सर और अधिक मासिक-धर्म होता है।
त्वचा और बालों का सूखा और रूखा होना।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*कुछ असामान्य लक्षण :-* इस बीमारी ये ग्रस्त होने पर आप को कुछ असामान्य लक्षण भी देखते है, अगर ऐसा है तो तो सचेत हो जाये और तुरंत जाँच कराये | तो क्या क्या है वे असामान्य लक्षण,...
ठीक से नींद नहीं आना।
थायराइड का बढ़ जाना।
आंख की समस्या या आंख में जलन।
गर्मी के प्रति संवेदनशीलता।
शरीर का ताप सामान्य से अधिक हो जाता है।
उत्तेजना तथा घबराहट जैसे लक्षण उत्पन्न हो जाते हैं।
शरीर के वजन में असंतुलन पैदा होना। 
कई लोगों की हाथ-पैर की अंगुलियों में कम्पन उत्पन्न हो जाता है।
मधुमेह रोग होने की प्रबल सम्भावना बन जाती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*अन्य व् जानने योग्य बात :-

*अगर मोटे है तो भी आप इस बीमारी से ग्रस्त हो सकते हो और इस के फलस्वरूप मोटापे के कारण होने वाले थायराइड खुजली वाला, बदबूदार, पीले रंग की, छूने में मुलायम तथा बिना दर्द का होता है। इसकी जड़ पतली तथा ऊपर से मोटी होती है जो शरीर के घटने, बढ़ने के साथ ही घटता-बढ़ता रहता है। यह तुम्बी की तरह लटकता रहता है। इसके रोगी का मुंह तेल की लक्षण तरह चिकना होता है तथा उसके गले से हर समय घुर्र-घुर्र जैसी आवाज निकलती रहती है।
थायराइड जीवन भर रहता है। लेकिन इसके सही से रहने पर थाइराड से पीड़ित व्यक्ति अपना जीवन स्वस्थ और सामान्य रूप से जी सकता है। थायराइड का रोग अधिकतर आयोडीन की कमी से होता है। कभी-कभी थायरॉयड ग्रंथि के बढ़ने के कारण भी ऐसा होता है। इस रोग में गर्दन या ठोड़ी में छोटी या बड़ी तथा अचल अंडकोष जैसी सूजन लटकती है।

----------

